# Fische mit Brot füttern??



## heros21 (24. Aug. 2008)

*Hallo ich bin neu hier und heiße Thomas ich habe gleich mal ein paar Fragen an euch!!* 

Ich habe in meinen 8500-10000 l Teich 20 Goldfische, 5 __ Shubunkin, 4 Schleierschwänze und 1 Rotkappen Oranda ist das etwa zu viel???

Wir habe auch keinen Filter oder Pumpe ich glaube das geht auch ohne oder?? 

Meine 3 jährige Tochter füttert die Fische täglich mit Brot ist das ungesund für die Tiere??? (Seit wir kein Fischfutter mehr haben)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir die Fragen beantworten??
Ich sage schon mal danke für eure antworten 

LG Thomas


----------



## Marco (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische mit Brot füttern??*

Hi Thomas

30 Fische auf der Wassermenge dürfte noch gehen, ob ein Filter notwendig ist oder nicht würde sich nach den Wasserwerten und dem Verschmutzungsgrad richten.
Einfach mal messen, vor allem Nitrat und Phophat.
Brot ist nicht schädlich, die Kinder unserer damaligen Mieter fütterten die damals vorhandenen Goldfische sogar mit Pommes, Bratwurst und Tic Tac.
(Goldis mit Minzatemfrischen Duft ?   )


----------



## ferryboxen (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische mit Brot füttern??*

hallo

ich werfe ab und zu ein paar alte brötchen als beschäftigungstherapie

in den teich. die schieben die dinger solange durch den teich bis alles

aufgeweicht ist und der letzte krümmel verspeist ist.

dennoch bleibt es eine ausnahme....es sollte schon etwas ausgewogener sein.

sind ja schließlich unsere familienmitglieder.

gruss lothar


----------



## robsig12 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische mit Brot füttern??*

 Brot für die Goldis ist schon OK. Aber bei diesem Fischbesatz, würde ich schon über eine Filterung nachdenken. Die Fischis kacken ja auch mal.....


----------

